# Staff Pad Devices



## Maestro1972 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey guys,

I am interested in StaffPad but not so much about the $$$ needed to purchase a Surface. However, I was wondering for those of you that use Staffpad, are you using it with i7 or i5? Are there other devices that are better suited for the program? for instance I read in a previous older thread that someone is using Cintiq for StaffPad and editing Cubase CC curves. Any advice moving forward is appreciated.


----------

